# Cabin Fever 2009



## rake60 (Jan 16, 2009)

I had planned on going to the *Cabin Fever Expo* this weekend but life 
got in the way of that happening.

If you are going please take lots of pictures!

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got back at 12:30PM today Rick. Met a couple of the guys on the forum, Brass_Machine, Tin Falcon, Philjoe, Cedge to name a few. Took my camera but only got 3 pics of one engine. 

Nice show though. First time I've gone. Hope to go again next year. I know the wife liked it and wants to go again. A bit cold for that part of the country I beleive, but it was bareable.

Lot's of nice engines. There sure are some fine craftsmen out there. Got to see Cedge's engine in person. Looks even better inperson than in pictures.

Was hoping I'd get to meet you but looks like we'll have to get down there next time to do that.

Bernd


----------



## kf2qd (Jan 18, 2009)

I am stuck here in Philadelphia for a month so I got to the show for a few hours. I've been to NAMES in Toledo for a few years (right down the street from the Mud Hens Stadium) and Cabin Fever takes up about 3 times the floor space. A nice variety of models, what with the steam trains, steam boats and the other usual stuff... Took some pictures, close to 50, but the crowds on Saturday can make that difficult. Does Cabin Fever thin out on Sunday like NAMES does? I now live down in the Rio Grande Valley just north of Brownsville Texas and there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of model engineering going on there so this might be my last show for a while...


----------



## buzzer john (Jan 18, 2009)

Cabin Fever does thin out a lot on Sunday. I went both days. Saturday the mob was so large it was a problem to see much unless you were willing to wait till a spot opened up. Sunday there were very few people. It was very plesant to wander around and look and talk.
On Saturday I had the pleasure of meeting Bernd and his wife. We had a nice chat. I'm glad to see he arrived back home safely. 
Buzzer John, aka John Shepherd


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just finished cleaning stuff up after the two day Cabin Fever show in York, PA. I was displaying some engines and got to meet and talk with several folks from this forum which was a great bonus. I set up near Tin Falcon and met Brass_Machine, Cedge, Bernd and Jadecy and possibly some others. If you're reading this and I met you but didn't include your name here it's just because I didn't write it down at the time. At times the action was hectic and combined with the high levels of carbon monoxide from the IC engines, well you get the picture ??? ???. These shows are just rich with ideas and I came away with lots of useful information (not to mention a few tools and bits of much needed brass stock). Please note that I did present Tin with his promised birthday donut, but I'm not sure if his son beat him to it :big: :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Cedge (Jan 19, 2009)

What can I say that hasn't been said already? When you've run out of superlatives, all you have left is..... WOW!!!! Having been to the show in the past, I can vouch for the fact that it was bigger and better than ever before. 

I was there Friday and Saturday and had a marvelous time meeting so many members of the board. I do feel it fair to offer a bit of an apology for having divided my time in so many different directions. I sort of felt like I almost abandoned Tin Falcon and his hearty group of stalwarts.... and that was not my intention or desire. Between greeting old friends, meeting new friends, and trying to help SWMBO entertain the 2 grandsons, there were just too few hours to do all I wanted.

It was fun to put faces on you guys who post here.... and even a couple of self confessed lurkers. I've got photographic evidence that even the lurkers are building some very cool engines. I'd name names, but I'd, without a doubt, leave someone out and I'm not going there. I will say I was disappointed that Rick was unable to join us. 

Got back home about 1:15 am, Monday morning, after managing to beg off making the extended trek over to Pittsburgh. I'm stiff and a bit bone weary, but I'm one happy camper. Thanks to all of you, for making my weekend one continuous top shelf event. Now...... to see just how bad my photography really was.

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes yet another great show. As I mentioned before spent most of my time in the Mach 3 CNC seminar, But did get out for air.

We had a young man friend of the family along for the trip his first Cabin Fever or model Engineering show for that matter. He blended right in. he had a photo album of his train a home built 30" gauge locomotive and coach that came from lake Lucy Animal Park, up somewhere in Ricks neck of the woods. James provided live music for a bit on Sunday. He played a verse or two of a bunch of the old classic hymns on his violin. People seemed to enjoy the live music.
I think he enjoyed the trip he took IIRC about 120 photos. 

 I was blessed once again winning a door prize.Came home with a turning/boring set from . www.arwarnerco.com  apparently a newly introduced kit. 

Thank you to all the vendors that supported the show. 

Mrs Falcon is already looking forward to next year and possibly building another engine. 

BTW Fernroar who mostly lurks here built several great little engines this past year.Cedge is witness to this. My favorite a 1/2 scale McCabe runner. 


Yes Phil, Got the donut thanks again. 
Tin


----------



## artrans (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't no the code to post but this thread is worthless without pictures thats brass;s que.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 19, 2009)

Art
Gotta gimme a little slack on the photo front. It takes a bit to sort through the approximately 600 shots I took. 

Steve


----------



## Mainer (Jan 19, 2009)

Great show. I heard that both show attendance and the auction were the biggest ever. It's the first time I've been at an auction that had an honest-to-god fully functional 100' ladder fire truck as one of the auction items. Apparently it was in service and putting out fires up until last Monday.

Being somewhat of a recluse -- even in a crowd -- I met only Tin Falcon, but it was great to see him and his projects. Rich Carlstead's "Monitor" engine is even more mind-boggling in reality than it is in the photos and videos.


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 20, 2009)

I woke up this morning and realized 4 days had passed in a flash! Man that went by quick!!!

Great show! Unfortunately I didn't get pictures and will have to wait until others post . My dad came to help a little but he is not real tech savvy so he couldn't tend the table and he didn't get many pictures for me. I was a Vendor and Exhibitor and was pretty much on my own most of the time so needless to say I was very busy. 

The only time I got away from my table was early Friday and late Sunday but everything I did get to see was fantastic! I don't remember his name but he had a nice display of LTD stirlings. One was about the size of a walnut and it was just spinnin away. He had some large ones as well and they were all very well done.

If anyone is ever around York, PA and has not been to the industrial museum by the river it is a "must see"! They hosted a meet-and-greet there on Saturday night. Exhibitors were automatically invited and as a Vendor I was a sponsor thereby receiving an invite. I think the museum is open year round. They have a large ice making engine that is fascinating to watch go through its motions.

It was great to meet some of you face to face. As others stated I don't want to miss anyone so I will not attempt to go through the names. Tin removed any excuse I had for not having my Team Build #1 engine put together! I guess it is time for me to get to work on it.

Phil has that steam engine down to an art. Very well done Phil :bow:
Nice slow runners and smooth action.

Way too much for me to soak up in 3 days!

Remember guys NAMES in Toledo is just around the corner!

Was anyone at the auction when Louis Chenot's fire truck was on the block? I am trying to find out if it sold and if so for how much.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's the icon we're all looking for ..... 

No hurry though :big:


----------



## artrans (Jan 20, 2009)

mike thats the gif how do you insert the image it has to be converted some how whats the trick brass and maryak no how i think code is bb. from gif to bb


----------



## Maryak (Jan 20, 2009)

Art,

Above the text box where you type your reply are a series of buttons - 3rd from the left, (above the smilies), is the image button.

Click on this and you paste the picture between img and /img. don't touch the &#91;] brackets as they designate encoding start and finish. ( I had to remove them above to show I wanted text not an encoding of a picture)






Hope this helps ???

Now back to the topic :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paula (Jan 20, 2009)

The abbreviated version...








			
				Bernd  said:
			
		

> A bit cold for that part of the country I beleive, but it was bareable.



Exactly what parts did you "bare"?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Sorry, I couldn't resist! ;D)

Paula


----------



## Cedge (Jan 20, 2009)

Hopefully I can get sorted through some of my photos tonight and reduce them enough to share. 

Paula
At 02° F and a 20 mph breeze.... let's just say anything left bared was... ummmm.... obvious...LOL. It was cold as SH#T for a southern country boy. We don't own clothes for dealing that kind of nature abuse.

The Chenout Fire engine brought $20,000 and was sold to one of the exhibitors. I've got a number of photos of it to attest to it's excellence.

Steve


----------



## Bernd (Jan 20, 2009)

Paula  said:
			
		

> Exactly what parts did you "bare"??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's OK. I'll PM you later with a pic and an answer. :big: :big: :big: :big:

(That ought to get the guys talking)

Bernd


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 20, 2009)

Well Paula can't speak for Cedge but a show buddy of mine regularly wears a kilt to the shows. He got at least one comment about the breezy weather from a local store clerk.
Tin


----------



## Bernd (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw him Tin. I see he had woolen socks on that went........... na not going there. :big:

Bernd


----------

